# Honey Bees all over the Red Maple trees



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I do not think it will cause any robbing problems more than anywhere else. There are normally atleast a few bee hives around most areas. How do you know they are Buckfast bees. My buckfast bees look like regular old Itailans, just by looking at them. 

It is funny though how different the weather can be in one country. Our maples have long been bloomed out. Our bees did build up real nice off of the Maple blooms, it is one of my favorite times of year. It means spring is right around the corner.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

The only thing that closely resembles these bees is the Buckfast type. They are kind of a dull yellow-orange body with again dull black stripes (almost dark grey). Seeing all the pictures on them would indicate that unless it's a mixture of a couple of them.


----------

